# what are the pirfect condetions for guppys



## arrow564 (Jun 7, 2005)

*what are the perfect condetions for guppys*

what are the perfict condition for a fancy guppy


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know if there are perfect conditions for tank bred fancy guppies but here's a good range to keep them in:
PH 7.0-8.0
Temp 76-82 degrees F
Water Hardness 10-20 dh
Tank size 10 Gallon or larger


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They also do better in tanks without undergravel filters. Their tails tend to disintegrate in tanks with UGFs.


----------

